# Audio issue an HDMI issue?



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I spoke to a Dish CSR this morning on behalf of a customer. The customer is experiencing intermittant audio loss on both of his 211k's. Sometimes the audio returns on it's own, other times, changing the channel back and forth restores the audio. The CSR said that the HDMI cables that are packaged with the 211 are rated at 30hz. He then said that the customers TV's may be 40 or 50hz and that this was probably the source of the audio problem. He suggested that the customer check the data label on the TV to determine if the provided 30hz cables were compatible with his TV's?

Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking into this on my end, and expect a response hopefully in the next day or two.

Do you remember what brands the TV were, or what model? Were they different types of sets, or the same type different sizes? Looking online, I did find firmware updates from TV manufacturers regarding HDMI issues, so depending on that, they may require that update to get correct.

I am not sure about the numbers of "Hz" as I assumed that the "Hz" had to do with power cycles on a power supply (120V @60Hz) or refresh on the screen (60Hz, 120Hz, etc). I know that 30 FPS and 24 FPS (frames per second) have a lot to do with the benefit of 120Hz over 60Hz, as discussed elsewhere on the forums. I think that it is possible the agent was mistaken, but to be certain, I am escalating this through our engineering to see if there is something "known" regarding data transfer speed (not necessarily frequency) between our receiver and the TV.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tony, One was a small Emerson, the other a Samsung. As for the 30, 40 and 
50hz thing, It was very reminiscent of when you go to a big box eletronic store and the sales rep attempts to bombard you with electro-gibberish in lieu of actual useful info. Thanks for looking into the issue.


----------

